# Training a Pup to Blood Track



## fisherman012 (Jan 25, 2018)

Back around Christmas I bought a Bluetick and I have determined I want to try to teach him to blood track.  I have bought and began to read John Jeannine's book "Tracking Dogs For Finding Wounded Deer".  The pup is currently 13 weeks old and I haven't started any tracking training just yet but I do plan to very very soon.  The main problem I am having is having deer product to help train.  I do have some skin which I plan to use as a reward, and I have a small amount of blood and a liver I collected from a deer i killed.  Unfortunately I didn't have that successful of a season so I don't have much blood, liver, and no legs.  What do y'all recommend in this situation.  Ive read about possibly trying to get blood and what not off of fresh road kill (not sure about legal issues here) but thats not always a guarantee.  I have seen "Dog Bone BloodTrail Training Scent" on gundogsupply.com, does anyone have any experience with this?  Any and all help is greatly appreciated and if there are any blood dog guys in the Middle Ga area (Im in Perry) that would like to share knowledge or maybe help me get started in training let me know!


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 25, 2018)

If you have a liver and some skin, you have more than enough training material to make a several month supply of training liquid.  You DO NOT need blood for his training.  

To make a great training liquid:

Take the liver and dice it into several small pieces.  Split it into two separate 1 gallon zip loc bags.  Add in a small piece of deer skin.  This will add skin cells and dander.  Add two quarts of lake, creek or clean rain water (non-chlorinated) and place both bags in the refrigerator overnight.  The liver will release a large amount of blood.  The following day remove the liver and skin from the bags and you will have more than enough training liquid for a year or more.  The best way to store it is in the 3-4 ounce plastic squirt bottle that can be bought in a 5 pack from a drug store. Freeze these bottle and simply place in a warm bowl of water for 5 minutes before you need them.  Early on you can drip these liquids for training but after a week or two the pup should be transistioned to tracking shoes or a tracking stick.  

If interested, we will be hosting a train to track seminar in Central Georgia this spring.  It will be classroom as well as in the field training.  Dates TBD but we will announce here.  

The book "tracking dogs for finding wounded deer" that you are reading is a good start.  If you have the 3rd edition, check out my dog "Bear Dog" on page 312.  He is a hard working Hound. I would also encourage you to join United Blood Trackers. 

I have several videos on training a blood dog on my YouTube channel if you think they can help- YouTube keyword: Russell Outdoor Guides.   Here is a good one on making a training track stick.  A great training tool. 

Pm me if I can help get you started.


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 25, 2018)

How to make a very functional tracking training stick.


----------



## brownhounds (Jan 26, 2018)

When I kill a deer, I let the meat soak in the cooler for a week.  I refresh the ice a couple times.  The best thing to do is to put a jug on the other end of the cooler spout.  When you drain the cooler, let the spout pour into the jug.  It will be perfect for tracking.  I don't get too crazy with training.  I just drag a scent trail with a reward (ham) at the end of it.  If you bought from good hunting stock, it will be in their blood to track.  Patience is key.  

What kind of dog you got?


----------



## watermedic (Jan 26, 2018)

To start I would incorporate pieces of liver and heart in the basic obedience training. That will help him see the scent and taste as a reward. I start all of mine that way and it seems to work well. I don't use a hide or a foot for training. only liver, heart, kidney and blood. I have had great success in tracking off lead with my dogs. If they jump a healthy deer, they will chase it, but only a couple hundred yards. Then they realize that isn't what they are looking for.

Just my .02


----------



## fisherman012 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the pointers!  
Jerry, Ill definitely try getting some blood out of that liver!  I do have the third addition of the book, pretty cool to see you in it!  Please let me know more about the session you plan to have when you know more.  Im definitely interested!  Do you know where it will be yet? Im definitely going to look up you up on youtube.  Thanks!

Brown Hounds I got a male Bluetick Coon Hound. He is UKC purple ribbon from northern Alabama.  I know his parents hunted some coon as far I know.  

Thanks for the info Watermedic!


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jan 27, 2018)

Let him hang around deer camp and see and smell some deer and eventually understand what is going on. He will train himself if he has it in him.


----------



## brownhounds (Jan 27, 2018)

I like a coonhound just as much as a bloodhound. Good choice and good luck.  I've found with bloodhounds that females normally make a more loyal tracking dog with all around good habits. I hope you have better luck with the male coonhound than I do with male bloodhounds.


----------



## fisherman012 (Jan 28, 2018)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Let him hang around deer camp and see and smell some deer and eventually understand what is going on. He will train himself if he has it in him.



He has been around 2 deer from this past year…my buddy killed one and brought it by the house.  Then I shot a doe and my wife brought the puppy (Hank) and our 4 year old boxer bulldog (Hogan, in my picture).  Hogan has had no tracking training whatsoever (very obedient though) but he has found one deer that we didn't even know was dead in the woods and he also as soon as I let him out of the truck with hank to track this doe he took off on a foot track in the road (no blood to the naked eye in the spot he started on) and went straight to the doe.  Hank followed along behind him, didn't really pay much attention as far as smelling but he was interested in the deer once hogan found it.

Thanks brownhounds I hope he isn't too stubborn.  He was an absolute breeze to potty train…done by time he was 11 weeks old, of course he can't hold it long, but he lets us know when he's gotta go.  We are working on sit now at 14 weeks.  Time will tell how he does with tracking.


----------

